# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  First MMA Fight In 3 Weeks!!!

## JJUnleased

Just officially signed up for my first MMA Fight!

I've been training in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and Kickboxing for almost 4 years, and I think its time to see if I can actually fight worth a sh!t

I think Im in all right shape right know, For the next 2 weeks I'll try to hit a peak with my conditioning doing a lot of wind sprints, running, plyometrics, sparring, and focus mitts. And then train a little bit but mostly recover the week of my fight.

A lot of people who train, fight within 6 months of the time they start training. I think that is a huge mistake because MMA is to complex for someone to have a solid foundation with Jiu-Jitsu, wrestling and Kickboxing or boxing and then conditioning. That is why I have waited so long to sign up for my first fight plus the fact that Im only 19.

----------


## J.S.N.

good luck!

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

cool dude, do you know who your fighting? do you have a gameplan yet?

----------


## j3374

If you've been training for 4 years, you'll have a vast advantage over most first timers. I've fought guys that've had only a few months worth of training and thought they were bulletproof.
That's awsome that you're stepping up.

----------


## Natty99

keep practicing your sprawl bro!

----------


## Frank Sepe

Good luck my friend!

I have always wanted to go into mixed martial arts because I know I could be world champion, but I'm afraid of scarring as male modeling is my bread and butter.

XOXO

Frank

----------


## USfighterFC

> Good luck my friend!
> 
> I have always wanted to go into mixed martial arts because I know I could be world champion, but I'm afraid of scarring as male modeling is my bread and butter.
> 
> XOXO
> 
> Frank



Well MMA is not for you. But good luck going into your fight. Just hit that cardio hard man.

----------


## zimmy

> Just officially signed up for my first MMA Fight!
> 
> I've been training in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and Kickboxing for almost 4 years, and I think its time to see if I can actually fight worth a sh!t
> 
> I think Im in all right shape right know, For the next 2 weeks I'll try to hit a peak with my conditioning doing a lot of wind sprints, running, plyometrics, sparring, and focus mitts. And then train a little bit but mostly recover the week of my fight.
> 
> A lot of people who train, fight within 6 months of the time they start training. I think that is a huge mistake because MMA is to complex for someone to have a solid foundation with Jiu-Jitsu, wrestling and Kickboxing or boxing and then conditioning. That is why I have waited so long to sign up for my first fight plus the fact that Im only 19.



i'm glad you think that about waiting to train so long before your fight. I'm the same way... plan on doing it some time this year also. I suggest that you do come up with a plan that suits your strengths. Other than that...after 4 years... you know what you need to do to train mostly. I do suggest you up your cardio...all it takes is someone who is good at take downs to drain your energy with 3-4 failed shots that you have to sprawl hard to get out of .

----------


## zimmy

> Good luck my friend!
> 
> I have always wanted to go into mixed martial arts because I know I could be world champion, but I'm afraid of scarring as male modeling is my bread and butter.
> 
> XOXO
> 
> Frank



did you really just say that? There's a fine line between arrogance and confidence  :Wink:

----------


## Hunter

good luck man, just remembering conditioning conditioning and conditioning

----------


## BG

Good luck bro and be mean as hell.

----------


## soo2bhuge

Where are you fighting?

----------


## JJUnleased

Fort Wayne IN.

----------


## JJUnleased

53 HOURS Left!!!

----------


## rar1015

Good luck man!!

----------


## zimmy

my training buddies tell me that the nervs go away right in t he fight.  :Smilie:

----------


## KAEW44

The meanest cat always wins, u could have years of training but since u dont have the actual competing experience then the biggest fear is freezing from all the nerves and anxiety, go out there and be mean and beat somebody up.

----------


## skinnyhb

> The meanest cat always wins, u could have years of training but since u dont have the actual competing experience then the biggest fear is freezing from all the nerves and anxiety, go out there and be mean and beat somebody up.



mean? maybe confident, but mean fighters generally blow it.

----------


## JJUnleased

I won by armbar in under 2 minutes, and my brother also won by rear naked choke under 90 secouds!!!!!!

----------


## rar1015

Nice job!

----------


## zimmy

bjj wins again  :Smilie:

----------


## heavyhitter08

> Good luck my friend!
> 
> I have always wanted to go into mixed martial arts because I know I could be world champion, but I'm afraid of scarring as male modeling is my bread and butter.
> 
> XOXO
> 
> Frank



 :LOL:

----------


## rar1015

:Haha:

----------


## Panzerfaust

Congrats!

Fighting in Indiana huh? Where, Hook N Shoot?

----------

